# Bike commuting to Capital One in Richmond



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi - I just moved to Richmond, and am pretty excited about getting on my bike here. I'll be working at Capital One, at their big location off 288. Anyone out there who knows if bike commuting to there is an option? I'm living in the west end, off Broad (across Short Pump Town Center), which seems like a dangerous road to ride on. Google shows two options, one to go up Broad (I'm wondering if that's ok early in the morning, but probably not during evening rush hour), and the other to go down Lauderdale to Patterson, to West Creek Parkway.

Is there anyone out there familiar with these roads, who either bike commutes to CapOne or knows of anyone who bike commutes there? I start work next week and will drive the roads first to see what they're like. Any thoughts from cyclists would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Chirag


----------

